#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Μη αντιστοιχία φέροντων τοίχων σε ισόγειο και όροφο (Φυτευτοί φέροντες τοίχοι ορόφου)

## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσε σε διώροφη κατοικία από φέρουσα κατοικία να μην υπάρχει αντιστοιχία των τοίχων ως προς τη θέση τους στην κάτοψη σε ισόγειο και όροφο;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τα κλασικά:

Για στατικά φορτία:
Υπολογισμό πλακών.
Κατανομή φορτίων πλακών στους τοίχους.
Έλεγχο τοίχων έναν προς έναν για στατικά φορτία.

Για σεισμό:
Υπολογισμό σεισμικών δυνάμεων
Κατανομή τους ανά στάθμη.
Κατανομή ανά τοίχο.
Έλεγχο τοίχων έναν προς έναν για σεισμικά φορτία.

Υπάρχουν πλήρη διαφράγματα (πλάκες από σκυρόδεμα).
Μάλιστα το κτήριο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως "απλό κτήριο από τοιχοποιία" κατά την §7 του ΕΚΕ του EC6.

Είναι όμως σωστός αυτός ο τρόπος υπολογισμού;

----------


## sundance

Τι εκκεντρότητα θα υπάρχει?

Πώς εξασφαλίζεται η μεταφορά δυνάμεων (κυρίως των σεισμικών) από τον άνω μη-αντιστοιχισμένο τοίχο στα δομικά φέροντα στοιχεία του υποκειμένου ορόφου (κατασκευαστικά κυρίως αλλά και θεωρητικά)?

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι το μόνο θέμα που τίθεται είναι η πλάκα που στηρίζει τον τοίχο του ορόφου και από κάτω δεν υπάρχει άλλος τοίχος να αντέχει.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.
Ορθογωνικό κτήριο 12,20*13,40.
Στον όροφο "μαζεύει" 2,00μ και γίνεται 12,20*11,40.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό εννοούσα απ' την αρχή αλλά δεν χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο "φυτευτές". Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δόκιμος για τοίχους.

----------


## sundance

Ο άνω μη αντιστοιχισμένος τοίχος απέχει 2 μέτρα (κατά την κάτοψη) από τον υποκείμενο (*Α*) τοίχο.Ο άλλος τοίχος απέναντι από τον *Α* (που στηρίζει την πλάκα έδρασης του ανω μη αντιστοιχισμένου τοίχου) πόσο απέχει?

ΥΓ.τι νόμισες αρχικά rigid_joint ?

----------


## Xάρης

Περίπου 4,50μ

----------


## sundance

Η διάσταση της πλάκας κατά την άλλη διεύθυνση?

Εμένα θα με απασχολούσε:
α)η διαστασιολόγηση της πλάκας στήριξης με ό,τι περικλείει αυτό (ικανό διάφραγμα,αντοχή λόγω συγκεντρωμένου φορτίου κλπ)
β)ο τρόπος έδρασης του άνω μη αντιστοιχισμένου τοίχου
γ)οι εκκεντρότητες (το 2+4,5 είναι μεγάλο -> 2+2 θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα)

----------


## noutsaki

τριέρειστη ασφαλώς!μου αρέσει πολύ!όμως μια ακόμη παράμετρος σε περίπτωση που δεν έκανες την πλάκα σου τριέρειστη και ήθελες κανονικά να λύσεις με τετραέρειστη.ποιο το *υλικό* της τοιχοποιίας?? έχει και αυτό κάποια αξία γιατί άλλο να μιλάμε για 60άρα λιθοδομή και άλλο για έναν μπατικό τούβλινο 25-30 πόντους.πάντως μου αρέσει η λύση του ρίγκιντ και θα προσπαθούσα να δω τι κάνει και η κατακόρυφη του σεισμού.(καλά έχω κολλήσει εγώ!).
εδιτ: από μεταβολή μάζας και ακαμψίας βγαίνει κανονικό?(εννοώ με το "μάζεμα" που κάνει το κτίριο).

----------


## sundance

Η λύση του rigid_joint είναι άψογη.

----------


## Xάρης

Την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω και κατόψεις. Να το δουλέψω λίγο και μετά.

Στο Fedra πάντως της Runet δεν γίνονται δεκτοί φυτευτοί τοίχοι. Υπάρχει βέβαια τρόπος να ξεγελάσεις το πρόγραμμα τοποθετόντας και στον κάτω όροφο, κάτω από τον φυτευτό τοίχο του από πάνω ορόφου, ένα τοίχο με ένα τεράστιο άνοιγμα (πόρτα) εκεί που δεν υπάρχει τοίχος.

Εκείνο που σκέφτηκα ως εναλλακτική λύση είναι η κατασκευή ενός μεταλλικού Π κάτω από τον φυτευτό τοίχο. Έτσι μεταφέρονται τα στατικά φορτία αλλά το σύστημα γίνεται σύνθετο και προκύπτουν άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## ppetros

Πουθενά ο EC6 δεν έχει αναφορά για "φυτευτούς τοίχους". Το πιό λογικό για μένα είναι ο εν λόγο "φυτευτός τοίχος" να μην εμφανιστεί πουθενά στο πρόγραμμα (αρα έχουμε 3-ρεστη πλάκα ή 4-ρέστη με δοκό από Ω.Σ.) και κανονική επίλυση για το ισόγειο. Επιπλέον έλεγχος της πλάκας ισογείου στο σημείο έδρασης του τοίχου (αν ακολουθήσεις και κατασκευαστικά το μοντέλο δεν θα έχει και μεγάλα φορτία).

----------


## Xάρης

Τελικά σήμερα μίλησα με τον ελεγκτή της πολεοδομίας.
Θεωρεί (όπως και εγώ) ότι δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε "φυτευτούς" τοίχους. Δεν πρόκειται μάλιστα για κάποιο εσωτερικό τοίχο αλλά για τοίχο της περιμέτρου του κτηρίου.
Η λύση που πρότεινα και έγινε αποδεκτή είναι να υπάρξει τουλάχιστον μια ενίσχυση του ισογείου με ένα μεταλλικό πλαίσιο. Να μεταφερθούν τα στατικά τουλάχιστον φορτία στο έδαφος γιατί η πλάκα δεν τα σηκώνει.

----------


## ppetros

Και πως θα περάσεις το πλαίσιο στο fedra? Την λύση που σου είπα πιο πάνω την είδες? Το θέμα με το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη φέρων τοίχου στον όροφο, που απαγορεύεται από τον EC6.

----------


## Xάρης

Ποιο Fedra, χέρι.
Τι απαγορεύεται από τον EC6; Ο φυτευτός τοίχος; Ξέρεις μήπως πού το γράφει αυτό; Όχι ότι το θεωρώ σωστό αλλά δεν ξέρω και αν απαγορεύεται και με τη βούλα των κανονισμών.

Ακόμα και να μην εμφανιστεί ο φυτευτός τοίχος, δηλαδή να μη συμμετάσχει στην ανάληψη των σεισμικών φορτίων, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν επιβάλλεται ένα φορτίο στην πλάκα οροφής ισογείου από το ίδιο βάρος του φυτευτού τοίχου. Όπως και η κατανομή των φορτίων της πλάκας της οροφής του ορόφου δεν θα είναι τριέρειστης σαν να μην υπάρχει ο τοίχος. Θα είναι τετραέρειστης και ο τοίχος θα έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο φορτίο από το δικό του βάρος.

----------


## ppetros

> Πουθενά ο EC6 δεν έχει αναφορά για "φυτευτούς τοίχους".


Οπως είπα και πιο πάνω δεν αναφέρει ρητά κάτι ο EC6. Διαβάζοντας τις συστάσεις καθώς και το βιβλίο της Καραντώνη που αναφέρει την αναγκαιότητα ομοιόμορφης κατανομής των στοιχείων ακαμψίας και καθ'ύψος για λόγους τρωτότητας σε σεισμό, (ακόμα και στο σχήμα κρατάει τους Φ.Τ. από πάνω έως κάτω) τεκμαίρετε (και μόνο).

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς οι συγγραφείς δεν φαντάζονταν ότι θα κάναμε φυτευτούς φέροντες τοίχους! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

Μη φέροντα πάντως τον εξωτερικό τοίχο δηλ, από τούβλο δεν νομίζω ότι επιτρέπεται από τον ΓΟΚ εάν ο αρχιτέκτονας έχει λάβει υπόψη του την ευμενή επιρροή του στον ΣΔ, οπότε μίλα πριν με αυτόν για μια τέτοια αλλαγή

----------

